# Tv -vs- monitor for pc games



## eliot94 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello, I am currently using a 32" 1080p samsung TV for all my computing and have had no problems what so ever. I also have a 22" monitor. 

Forgive me if this is a stupid question but I was wondering if I am playing a online PC game on the TV will other people playing the game that are using a monitor have an advantage over me at all?

Also Would I be better using the monitor for gaming? why? Any answers would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## diduknowthat (Feb 4, 2010)

Well...this is a hard question to answer. Your 22" monitor either runs at 1680 X 1050 or 1920 X 1080 (probably the former). If so, your TV has more pixels than the monitor, and thus will probably display more in game. 

As for an advantage, I guess you can see more on the TV compared to most <22" monitors, but otherwise it's up to personal preferences.


----------



## lubo4444 (Feb 4, 2010)

Depends what kind of TV and monitor you have.


----------



## joh06937 (Feb 5, 2010)

i prefer monitors. i does depend a lot on monitor and tv quality and personal preference but i find tvs to sort of make the picture a little "glossier." they do not seem to have quite the same look as a monitor and thus i highly prefer my monitor to my tv. i am not sure exactly how to explain the difference other than the tv gives sort of a "glossy" look to everything (mostly noticeable when watching movies). just pick whichever one you think looks best and use that one!


----------



## G25r8cer (Feb 5, 2010)

Generally the reason why HDTV's dont look or perform as well as Monitos is because the refresh rate or latency. But, Samsung makes GREAT HDTV monitors that perform very well. 

Any one of these will work/perform ALOT better than an HDTV 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...rk=False&ActiveSearchResult=True&Order=PRICED


----------

